
Y Combinator: The Harvard Of Silicon Valley - turoczy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/09/y-combinator-harvard-silicon-valley_n_874245.html
======
Jun8
It seems to me that (and my knowledge of YC is limited) the success of YC
boils down to pg, similar to how Apple's success is driven by Jobs. Of course,
the team _is_ important, but the vision, driving force, quotes, etc. comes
from a single person.

I was also musing if the YC as Harvard analogy is well-chosen: Both are
prestigious, but from an outsiders POV, they seem to be _the opposites_ ,
Harvard the epitome of buttoned-up-ness, where future McKinsey'ers and
presidents get educated versus YC, which, to me- represents the quintessential
anti-tradition, "if it works do it", fly by the seat of your pants, revenge of
the nerds. It's like saying Apple is the Google of Silicon Valley, because
they're both big, where in fact the cultures are completely different (visit
their campuses for 15 minutes and you can easily see this BTW, without talking
to anyone).

